# I am defecting to the other side!



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Well maybe.

As a BMW nut and owner for many years am having the urge to try Mercedes. I like the E class but fully aware of the issues over the last ten years or so with rust and poor build reliability etc. I know these have / are being addressed so what have they got to offer me ?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

After the piston heads Sunday service at MBW I am very tempted to go for a new E class when the A6 is coming up for renewal in a couple of years time.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm now into a month with the e class. I've got an e250 cdi. Vast improvement over the old design.

Even though I've only had it just over a month, I've already covered over 10k miles with no issues and already seeing 55+mpg.

Much more comfortable, lot more gadgets, I'm very pleased with mine.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Merc are definitely making good cars again. They are also doing really well on emissions even on petrol cars.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Much better looking than the latest 5 too, they really have stole a march on BMW with styling. The new C, C Coupe, E, and E class coupe/4 door things look very very nice.

They somehow manage to look more expensive than their German Rivals.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

About time too. I've had a couple of Mercs 2001 - 2004 and although I think they're great cars to drive, they're so unreliable it's scary.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've seen a few of the new E CLasses and they look particuarly good in black and really make the older version look outdated. I'm sooo tempted by an early C320CDi too


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I drove a few E320s before I settled for my current W211 E270.

The 320s pull like a train although after talking with a few people I decided the 270 was a good compromise between power and economy.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

You Swine!!!!!!


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

maestegman said:


> About time too. I've had a couple of Mercs 2001 - 2004 and although I think they're great cars to drive, they're so unreliable it's scary.


My sister inlaw worked in a Merc main dealership and was saying from 2000-04 mercs were so problematic they had to open a warranty section just to deal with all the complaints. Mercs certainly went of the boil during this time.


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had my 2006 E220 CDI estate for a few weeks now, so here's my input:

W211 up to early 2003 have the potential to rust due to cheap steel and/or no galvanizing. Galvanizing was introduced incrementally from late 2002 (source)

V6 E320 CDI and E280 CDI are the same engine in different states of tune. The older I6 E320 CDI is (obviously) different, and the E270 is an I5.

Pre-facelift E220 CDI is 150PS; the facelift brought that up to a healthy 170PS / 400Nm.

The facelift allegedly fixed many of the electrical glitches, although popular opinion is that late pre-facelifts are also OK as the production line introduced temporary fixes for many faults ahead of the permanent facelift fixes.

Very early W211 cars suffer from Valeo radiator failure leading to glycol contamination of the auto box, which is an expensive repair. Most cars on sale now will have been fixed, though.

Pre-facelift cars also have the Bosch SBC braking system which, whilst very advanced, has caused a lot of problems with failed pumps and makes brake fluid changes more involved and more expensive. The facelift reverted to a simpler system.

My car is great: it's huge, powerful, relatively quiet (surprisingly high road noise with some driveline drone, but I think there's a minor fault to track down, perhaps propshaft balancing) and averages 40mpg in mixed driving. The fuel computer has shown me over 50mpg on a 45-mile run at an average of 51mph, but it seems 2-3mpg optimistic.

If you're coming from a BMW, I can't comment how you'll find the build quality. I came from a Mk3 Mondeo, which is a great car but built to a much tighter budget than the Merc. It's noticeable how much more robust everything in the Merc is. My favourite example is the boot floor - in the Ford, it's a bit of carpeted hardboard held in by gravity only, whereas in the Benz, there are two separate compartment lids, made of substantial carpeted wood, hinged, removable and fitted with gas struts.

Where I can relate is in driving dynamics. You may disagree, but the Mk3 Mondeo is a hugely capable chassis with a very involving drive - as I'd imagine most decent BMWs are. The Merc most certainly is not - it's a relaxing barge. Not in a "woolly" or imprecise way, it just doesn't involve the driver as much.

If you can, try one out for at least a few hours.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks, if I do it will be 2007 onwards.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Good, honest comments there Troon! I plan to test a new Merc soon - probably the latest 350CdI engined E class. Sounds pretty good but the chassis dynamics do need to have improved a lot from the last E320CDI I drove. Do they still have crazy handbrakes?!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Exotica said:


> Thanks, if I do it will be 2007 onwards.


My previous one was a 2008 E220. I gave it back to the boss when they gave me my new one with about 230k on the clock. One of the other drivers is now using it, still going strong with no issues, and it's just under 260k.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Did take out a new e class today and god that hand brake . Nice interior but it did feel tinny over bad surfaces. Some cheap plastics so was expecting more on a 30k + car . My 3 series is quieter and feels more solid. 

Mmmm decisions


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm with you, everytime I see a C class a bit of sex wee comes out!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I know how you feel went through this felling just lately had 3 new BM's and not so keen on my e90 styling and handling not the best in sport spec due to runflat and to hard , had looked at A4 decided against due to handling but loved the look and interior, then looked at c350 CDI and really like it but at goodwood this year they could not give me a test drive up the famous hill of the desil so gave me the choice of SLS or C63 AMG was not selfish so took the C63 AMG with my son in the back the car was amazing got 120MPH on the goodwood hill got the video , then the XF Jag but loved it to drive but could not put my finger on it something missing, then got Auto Car & Auto Express and the new 3 Series with M Sport kit and im hooked in a trance with 19" wheels hopefully no cracks, with Variable suspension as standard and hopefully better handling with new front and rear suspension it looks like another 330D M Sport for me but Merc was pulling my heart stings till i saw the new 3 on the Auto Express cover , weak i know.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Well maybe.
> 
> As a BMW nut and owner for many years am having the urge to try Mercedes. I like the E class but fully aware of the issues over the last ten years or so with rust and poor build reliability etc. I know these have / are being addressed so what have they got to offer me ?


Goodness knows why!?

I went into my local MB dealer to look at an ML280 with the potential to buy. The salesmen didnt seem the slight bit interested in talking to me (I was wearing casual cloths) and after about 20 minutes trying to get someone to deal with me, walked out!

Dont know if you have BMW Prof satnav in your bimmer but the MB satnav isnt a patch on BMW's.

Ad that isnt me saying it, my mate had an E Class 2009 with satnav and thought it was ace. That is until he bought a 5 er with prof satnav. He said the bimmer version was miles better.

But good luck in your choice. :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Exotica said:


> Did take out a new e class today and god that hand brake . Nice interior but it did feel tinny over bad surfaces. Some cheap plastics so was expecting more on a 30k + car . My 3 series is quieter and feels more solid.
> 
> Mmmm decisions


The new 3 er is almost as big as the previous 5. So if you can wait until next year, go for a new 3.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I've had some BM's a Z3, 330 Vert and then moved to Mercs

So far we had the A class, B class, ML and E class.

My current E class is the E320Cdi and has a Brabus D6 'box' fitted. Its quite good for a big car 

Handbrake? what's odd with it, most new cars are only catching up to these fly off type handbrakes. Most Mercs are Auto and in an E class it would be hard to find a manual.

I'm happy with mine, no issues so far  I enjoyed the BM's also but different cars they were in my younger days I'm more for comfy speed now. My current bus will hold its own against most cars out there, yet does 40mpg easily and 45mpg on a run.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I've had 6 BMW's to date, all pre 99', the last one I owned was an E36 328i Sport, it was an excellent car despite the E36 not being BMW's finest 3 series offering.

Like the OP I felt the need to test the waters with Mercedes, so opted for a 98' CLK 320 Sport, a gorgeous car throughout, lovely to roll around town in with a decent amount of power delivery.

But a few months into ownership it just felt soulless, lacking the excitement that I had always got from the BMW's. With the BMW's I felt you drove the car and dictated what it was going to do, with Mercedes it drove you.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

With the BMW's I felt you drove the car and dictated what it was going to do, with Mercedes it drove you.

Great point Gleammachine i think it is the drive train and engines that i like the best cause the C class looks better


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm with you on this. I have never even really noticed Mercs on the road. Never thought of owning one. But the New E class does look good :thumb:..


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Had a new E class for 2 weeks (i think) anyway it was a gutless petrol version BUT... i really love the styling and the interior lovely and spacious felt so much better screwed together than the older one.

Ideal one for me is the E63 lol but being sensible E350CDI Sport would be decent enough


----------

